
Linux Kernel Runtime Guard - technion
http://www.openwall.com/lists/announce/2018/01/29/1
======
badrabbit
> As free LKRG becomes somewhat popular and maybe a target of some exploits,
> we might introduce paid LKRG Pro as a means to fund the project and provide
> further diversity (with Pro's smaller userbase being beneficial), extra and
> specialized functionality (e.g., detection of container escapes), and maybe
> distro-specific binary builds.

Hmm,this is what went wrong with grsec. Love the idea though. Why not charge
for commercial support and keep all features free?

Tangentially, this feels a lot like Microsoft's KPP
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel_Patch_Protection](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel_Patch_Protection)

